# Crazy Enough can kick my ass!



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2005)

I guess I should start by explaining the title to my journal. First off, Crazy can bench more than I do. She's made some very impressive progress.

 Second, if you know anything about Crazy, you know how far she has come. She's a source of inspiration to anyone who has ever wanted to improve themselves. She's awesome.

 I'd also like to point out that it was Rocco32 that encouraged me to keep a journal. Thanks Rocco32! I should note that he threated me to keep this journal. So, basically, this is a thread of fear...

     OK, onto a little about me.  I'm 5'10" (177.8 cm) and I weigh 219 pounds (15.64 stone).

 I've been at weight lifting for about 7 months or so. I still can't heave a decent weight, but I've come pretty far. The following is in pounds at 8 reps, fresh:

     Exercise...........7 mos ago..........Now
     Bench..............70....................155
     Squat..............100...................215
     Shrugs.............80....................205

 Like I said, not very impressive weights, but I'm gaining. I'm a computer consultant, so I don't get anything approaching a workout at work.

 I've decided to do gopro's P/RR/S routine. I've read a great many good things about it from quite a few people. The basic principles are very sound: never give your body a change to adapt. I'm really looking forward to this.

 The weakest link in my training is my diet, but I've made progress there as well. With every week that passes my diet gets cleaner and cleaner. My strategy is simple, eat the same basic foods over and over again. Take thought out of the equation. I'm still way too new to shoot from the hip regarding my diet so I KISS.

     I'll start detailing my efforts in the next post.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2005)

*4/18/2005 - 1st week - Power*

Today was leg day:


 Squats:
 6 @ 215
 6 @ 215
 6 @ 215
 4 @ 215

 Supine Curls:
 6 @ 90
 6 @ 90
 6 @ 90

 Leg Extension:
 6 @ 115
 6 @ 115
 6 @ 115

 Lunges 
 (I'm very hesitant to go heavy on lunges, I think I'll drop them from Power week)
 6 @ 70
 6 @ 70

 Calf Raises:
 6 @ 310
 6 @ 310
 6 @ 310
 6 @ 310

 All-in-all, I don't think I'm pushing myself hard enough.  I'm very couscous of my form, so I think I can add quite a few pounds and still keep it clean. I'm certain that I'm holding myself back on calf raises.  Hell, I even through in an extra set.  I'm going to add 30 pounds next Power week.  And 10 pounds on both the extensions and curls.  I'm not sure what I'm going to replace lunges with.  I'm rather limited in what I can do since I workout at home.  Perhaps I'll do some front squats.

 Well, I'm going to plan tomorrow's workout and go to sleep (I get up at 0430 to workout).


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey, look! Awesome buddy, and you ARE lifting some nice weights. Your outlifting me!

Looks like a good w/o, I would take out the lunges though and do maybe leg press. Maybe 2 sets of SLDL's too for the hammies. Remember, the first few w/o's with P/RR/S as with anything else is learning where you stand. Your doing great!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey, look! Awesome buddy, and you ARE lifting some nice weights. Your outlifting me!
> 
> Looks like a good w/o, I would take out the lunges though and do maybe leg press. Maybe 2 sets of SLDL's too for the hammies. Remember, the first few w/o's with P/RR/S as with anything else is learning where you stand. Your doing great!!


 Thanks Rocco, I really do appreciate the compliments.

 I can't do leg presses, I lack the equipment.  As for SLDLs, I do DLs on back day.  Squats on leg day and deadlifts on back day.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 19, 2005)

glad to see you put up a journal! Good luck, man!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2005)

> Rocco: Remember, the first few w/o's with P/RR/S as with anything else is learning where you stand. Your doing great!!


Rock is right . Damn I think thats the second time I've said that ! LOL
Lunges can be killers ! Do you do them with barbell or dumbells? Db's might be easier/safer. would step ups on a bench be a replacement for lunges ?

Good luck !


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 19, 2005)

OMG !! 

When I say the title of this thread, I was thinking :"Oh great, another jerk is calling me a dude and saying I have chest hair or something!" 
I was soooo gonna bitch and moan!!!lol

Turns out Im quite flattered cf... That you would find inspiration to build a killer "computer consultant" body in my journey seems a little crazy to me, as Ive still got WAYS to go to reach my goals, but while my tank was running close to empty this AM, I find myself fired up for my legs w/o now!lol

Im happy for you man, this will be a fun journal to follow....GOOD LUCK!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 20, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> glad to see you put up a journal! Good luck, man!


Thanks for the support GG!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Rock is right . Damn I think thats the second time I've said that ! LOL
> Lunges can be killers ! Do you do them with barbell or dumbells? Db's might be easier/safer. would step ups on a bench be a replacement for lunges ?
> 
> Good luck !


My problem with lunges is that (in my mind) they are not really a "power" exercise.  They seem more of an finishing exericse than a mass exercise.  I'll do them during RR week though.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 20, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> OMG !!
> 
> When I say the title of this thread, I was thinking :"Oh great, another jerk is calling me a dude and saying I have chest hair or something!"
> I was soooo gonna bitch and moan!!!lol
> ...


You think too little of yourself.  Remember that thread in Open Chat where I started to point out that you really do look good and have achieved a lot?  Then a whole slew of other members chimed in saying the same thing.  There must have been at least two page of posts dedicated to you.  I've seen your before picture.  You are a completely different person.  That old picture showed nothing of the dedication that you have now.

To many people out there are willing to sell you short.  Don't help them.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 20, 2005)

*4/19/2005*

I didn't get a chance to workout today. That's alright though, I've planned for this.  My routine is as follows:

Mon:  Legs
Tues: Back / Biceps
Wed: off
Thur: Chest / Triceps
Fri: Trap / Delts
Sat: off
Sun: off

If I have to miss a day, I simply push the scedule forward.  Since I missed Tuesday's workout, I'll do this:

Mon:  Legs
Tues: off
Wed: Back / Biceps
Thur: Chest / Triceps
Fri: off
Sat: Trap / Delts
Sun: off

So, onward to Back & Biceps!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2005)

That split will work for you but maybe you want to switch legs and Delts day so your not doing delts the day after chest. They get hit pretty hard on Chest day, same with Tri's   The set-up for missing a day looks perfect  Have fun with back and bi's today


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 20, 2005)

I wouldn't mind getting my ass kicked by crazy enough...


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 20, 2005)

Don't let this thread fool you Crazy......he's trying to get a date with you.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 20, 2005)

*8/20/2005*

All is good.  I got my manta today! w00t!  I couldn't help myself, I did a couple of sets of squats.

   My Back & Biceps workout:

   Deadlift
   6 @ 195
   6 @ 195
   6 @ 195
   6 @ 195

   T-Bar Rows
   6 @ 155
   6 @ 155
   6 @ 155

   Yate's Rows
   6 @ 135
   6 @ 135
   6 @ 135

   Standing Biceps Curls
   6 @ 60
   6 @ 60
   6 @ 60

 I had to cut my workouts short so I missed out on some biceps curls and alternating curls. I guess I need to get up a bit earlier. I already get up at 04:30. That's gonna hurt...

 Most of my weights were just a bit shy of what I feel I could do. My deadlifts were definitely too light. I'm sure I could tack on 15 pounds. Also, I decided to ditch the straps and was still able to 4 x 6 @ 195. I guess I don't really need the straps.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> That split will work for you but maybe you want to switch legs and Delts day so your not doing delts the day after chest. They get hit pretty hard on Chest day, same with Tri's   The set-up for missing a day looks perfect  Have fun with back and bi's today


 You are most certainly correct.  I was just juggling my routine around without giving it the proper thought.  Lately I had been having to sacrifice a workout, so I kept dropping my leg day.  So to rectify that I put legs first.  I think I'll change it to:

  Mon: Trap / Delts
  Tues: Legs
  Wed: off
  Thur: Chest / Triceps
  Fri: Back / Biceps
  Sat: off
  Sun: off


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Don't let this thread fool you Crazy......he's trying to get a date with you.


Im somehow convinced that his intentions are everything BUT....lolol
Otherwise, the man's a damn fool!  Unless he actually looks something like "big rack girl" in his AVI!

cf, w/o looks good man! Are u throwing any cardio at all in this program?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks Crazy!

 I do a half hour of jump rope three times a week.  I put on a movie on my PC and start jumping.


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 20, 2005)

R u serious?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 20, 2005)

Yes.  Why?  Is it too little?  I've never really liked cardio.  I feel like a hamster.


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 20, 2005)

No No, I just thought U were kidding!!!! I seldom read about guys doing jumprope as cardio...I think its kewl...Do u know approx. how many cals ure burning in 1.2 hour?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 20, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> No No, I just thought U were kidding!!!! I seldom read about guys doing jumprope as cardio...I think its kewl...Do u know approx. how many cals ure burning in 1.2 hour?


 No flippin' clue.  I forgot, but it burns more cals than jogging.  Plus it's easier on the knees.  I don't remember the time scale but jogging burned 220 cals and jumping rope burned 230 cals.  

 I have a very nice Nike brand jump rope.  It has cushioned and ribbed handles.  Each handle is weighted with 2.5 pounds and the loop is adjustable leather.  Pretty damn nice.


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 20, 2005)

It must be hard as heck tho....Doing intervals could be quite interesting with a jump rope...Shall we call U Rocky now?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 21, 2005)

Adriaaaaaan!!!...errr...Craaaaazzy!!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 21, 2005)

*4/21/2005 - Am*

Despite the fact that I went to sleep at midnight I got up at 0430 to workout.  I made it as far as the couch. So...

 Couch Flop
 1 @ 220


 ...


 *cough*


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> You are most certainly correct.  I was just juggling my routine around without giving it the proper thought.  Lately I had been having to sacrifice a workout, so I kept dropping my leg day.  So to rectify that I put legs first.  I think I'll change it to:
> 
> Mon: Trap / Delts
> Tues: Legs
> ...


That looks like a winner split, very close to mine


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> All is good.  I got my manta today! w00t!  I couldn't help myself, I did a couple of sets of squats.
> 
> My Back & Biceps workout:
> 
> ...


Another great w/o  Couple of questions though and don't hate me  Is the T-Bar Row with a chest support? If not your doing 3 exercises in a row that places a lot of stress on the lower back, very dangerous. And i would have pull-ups or pulldowns in there somewhere. Just my 2 cents.

Now, on to the subject of reps. I notice your doing 6 reps for each set at the same weight. I know you mentioned this but I just want to beat it into you, your going too light. Either your reps or your weight should drop set to set. These sets are too failure.

BTW, nice weights and congrats on ditching the straps  My grip is weak as crap  How are you feeling so far on this routine?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 21, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Another great w/o  Couple of questions though and don't hate me  Is the T-Bar Row with a chest support? If not your doing 3 exercises in a row that places a lot of stress on the lower back, very dangerous. And i would have pull-ups or pulldowns in there somewhere. Just my 2 cents.


Hate you for giving me some constructive advice? Hell no! 

My T-Bar rows are done using this.  Is it really that dangerous to do three exericses that stress the lower back?  I've come to the conclusion that the spinal erectors are a lot more rebust that most people give them credit for.  Am I wrong? 



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Now, on to the subject of reps. I notice your doing 6 reps for each set at the same weight. I know you mentioned this but I just want to beat it into you, your going too light. Either your reps or your weight should drop set to set. These sets are too failure.


Yes, I've been selling myself short.  I use strict form so I'm not worried that I'll be using more weight because of cheating.  The next Power week you'll find me using a lot more weight.  I'm going to slap 20% to each exercise to better gauge where I should be.  Live and learn.



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> BTW, nice weights and congrats on ditching the straps  My grip is weak as crap


Thanks for the compliment.  My grip used to be crap, but for the last two months I've been working my forearms directly three times a week (in addition to indirectly).  I've been too busy the last two weeks but I usually do my main workouts in the morning with abs, forearms, and calves at night.  I haven't measured my forearms but they are visiably larger (still too small for my liking, though).  Give it a try.  On a side note, I've added 2.75 inches to my calves (16.75").





			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> How are you feeling so far on this routine?


I'm thinking of changing my IM name to DOMS.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 21, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> That looks like a winner split, very close to mine


... he said humbly...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm between sets right now.  I love moving the heavy weights, but the four minutes between sets is driving my nuts.  I think I going to take up interpretive dance to fill in the quite moments of Power week...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 21, 2005)

*4/21/2005 - Pm*

Before I get on to the details of my workout, I know my the first four exercises were very similar, but I work with what I have.

    Chest  and Triceps

    Bench Press
    5 @ 160
    5 @ 160
    4 @ 160
    3 @ 160

    Incline Bench Press
    6 @ 120
    6 @ 125
    6 @ 135

    Decline Bench Press
    6 @ 135
    6 @ 135

    CG Bench Press
    5 @ 135
    4 @ 135
    4 @ 135

    One-arm Triceps Extensions
    6 @ 20
    5 @ 25
    5 @ 25

    I have nothing left.


 I had another one of those manhood reaffirming moments today. No, it's not as good as the time that 18 year old flashed me, but it's still good. 

 I was at lunch (grilled chicken, vegies, and a diet Dr. Pepper) and reading a book (on anatomy and physiology) at a local food court when this rather good looking girl sits down at the table next to mine. I glance up at the movement then continued on with my lunch. A few moments later I heard someone say "excuse me". It took me a moment to figure out that my attention was being sought. I looked up and found that girl was staring at me. It turns out that she just finished a bit of shopping. She had been trying to find the right perfume for herself. She wanted to get my opinion on the various perfumes that she had had sprayed on various parts of her body and wanted to get my opinion if she had purchased the best one. Needless to say...scratch that, this needs to be said: I spent the better part of an hour smelling various parts of her body. It turns out that she is also 18 years old. What is it with 18 year olds and me? Oh, and by the way, her name is Valerie and she used to do gymnastics.

    God I love being alive!  Viva bodybuilding!!!


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 21, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Before I get on to the details of my workout, I know my the first four exercises were very similar, but I work with what I have.
> 
> Chest and Triceps
> 
> ...


Cant be the interpretive dancing paying off that quickly can it??llol

Why doesnt that shit happen to me?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 22, 2005)

*4/22/2005*



			
				crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Cant be the interpretive dancing paying off that quickly can it??llol
> 
> Why doesnt that shit happen to me?


 That's easy to answer: you look too good.  People look at you and think "She's gotta be with someone".  I look questionable enough that people figure I'm probably not with anyone, so they talk to me (or something).


 Today's an off day. So, in lieu of my workout, I'm going to watch the Adventures of Ford Fairlane.  w00t!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2005)

*4/25/2005*

Traps & Delts

 Military Press
 9 @ 100
 8 @ 100
 7 @ 100
 5 @ 100

 Upright Row
 13 @ 70
 12 @ 70
 10 @ 70

 Seated, Face-down, Rear DB Raises *
 15 @ 10
 15 @ 10

 T-Bar Rows
 9 @ 140
 9 @ 150
 8 @ 155
 8 @ 155

 Shrugs
 13 @ 180
 12 @ 180
 11 @ 185

 Bent-over Lateral Raises
 15 @ 15
 15 @ 15

 * I have no idea what these are called, so I named them literally.

 The pump from this workout was nuts.  It felt like my traps were going to explode.  I thought I might have a hard time with RR week, but I was wrong.  I liked it.  Perhaps because I was spot on as to the weights that I should use.

 On an odd note, last Saturday I couldn't get enough to drink.  I drank quart after quart of water but I couldn't get rid of the thirst.  I felt fine on Sunday, but Saturday was weird.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2005)

*Recap*

Well, I missed one workout during power week.  That was some of the longest lasting DOMS that I have since I started working out.  Come to think of it, I haven't had DOMS like that _since _I started working out.  Not only was the DOMS more intense, but the soreness cropped up in new and exiting places.

 I also like P/RR/S because of the change up from week to week.  Eric was pretty smart when he pened it.  Not only is the change-up good for the body, but it's also good for the mind.

 I'm still not overly fond of the 4 to 5 minute rest periods during Power week, but I've learned to cope.  If you don't believe me, I'll post the AVI of my dance explaining to you.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Traps & Delts
> 
> Military Press
> 9 @ 100
> ...


Wow I didn't realize there were this many PRRS 'ers on here.  Nice wo   Just curious butaren't the Seated, Face-down, Rear DB Raises  and the Bent-over Lateral Raises seem pretty much the same exercise ?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow I didn't realize there were this many PRRS 'ers on here.  Nice wo  Just curious butaren't the Seated, Face-down, Rear DB Raises and the Bent-over Lateral Raises seem pretty much the same exercise ?


  Thanks!

 Bent-over Lateral Raises are when I bend over at the waist and do a fly movement, bringing the DBs together beneath me and raising them out and up to the sides. Maybe I've got the wrong name. The other ones are when I lay face-first into a bench at a 40 degree angle and lift the DBs out and to the rear, pinkies up. It's the closest thing I've found to an isolation exercise for the rear delts. Since I have my chest against a bench, there is no swaying at all. None. I really like that exercise.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 25, 2005)

Good luck bro, good to see you start a journal.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 26, 2005)

Looking good in here buddy! For the RI for Power week I usually do between 2-3 minutes. The key to is to rest long enough for your body to HIT it again reasonably well. So it's different for each person, you can play with it a bit. Send some of those 18 year old girls my way would ya


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 26, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Looking good in here buddy! For the RI for Power week I usually do between 2-3 minutes. The key to is to rest long enough for your body to HIT it again reasonably well.


Rest till your ready to go...depending on your body some people recover faster then others so you just need to judge it yourself.

B/o lateral raises and the ones on the bench are the same motion pretty much do the same thing.  Not saying its bad...if you need more posterior work then throw more in there.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Good luck bro, good to see you start a journal.


 Thanks for the support PreMier!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Looking good in here buddy! For the RI for Power week I usually do between 2-3 minutes. The key to is to rest long enough for your body to HIT it again reasonably well. So it's different for each person, you can play with it a bit. Send some of those 18 year old girls my way would ya


  Thanks Rocco32!

For the isolation exercises I rested for two minutes and three minutes for all compounds.

  Give you my 18 year olds?  Sorry pal, but I have a strict catch-and-release policy.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Rest till your ready to go...depending on your body some people recover faster then others so you just need to judge it yourself.
> 
> B/o lateral raises and the ones on the bench are the same motion pretty much do the same thing. Not saying its bad...if you need more posterior work then throw more in there.


 
 How can they be the same?  The first is a pure lateral movement and relies heavily on the medial delts while the second moves towards the back and relies very heavily on the postier delts.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 26, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> How can they be the same?  The first is a pure lateral movement and relies heavily on the medial delts while the second moves towards the back and relies very heavily on the postier delts.


O I understand what your getting at....I thought you were completely bent over (90deg at hips) my apologies.  Most would call those a cheat lateral.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfs3*
> _How can they be the same? The first is a pure lateral movement and relies heavily on the medial delts while the second moves towards the back and relies very heavily on the postier delts._
> O I understand what your getting at....I thought you were completely bent over (90deg at hips) my apologies. Most would call those a cheat lateral.


Thats what I was thinking too.  Great minds think alike! Too bad we thought wrong ! LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thats what I was thinking too.  Great minds think alike! Too bad we thought wrong ! LOL


Yea shit happens LOL....at least I wasn't alone.


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2005)

*05/02/2005*

It's been a while...

 I only had one opportunity to workout last week, so I've decided to do RR week over.  Not only was I deprived of my workouts (because of work) but I was also deprived of my computer.  I'll spare you the sordid details, but the end result is that my PC has a brand new AMD 64 2800+ precessor.   It's not the greatest, but damn it's good.  As of this week my job has eased up a bit and I can go back to working out regularly.  So it's all good.

 Legs

 Squats:
 9 @ 200
 8 @ 205
 8 @ 205
 5 @ 205


 Leg Extension:
 12 @ 95
 11 @ 95
 9   @ 95

 Supine Curls:
 15 @ 70
 11 @ 70
 7   @ 70

 Calf Raises:
 15 @ 280
 15 @ 280
 14 @ 280
 11 @ 280

 I was going to do some lunges just before the calf raises, but my legs were so pumped, and wasted, that it felt like I was lunging on jello and I didn't feel safe doing them.

 I'm not sure what to make of the supine curls. That's a pretty severe drop-off in performance.  I did take just two minutes between sets though.  I guess next time I'll give myself the full three minutes.  It's still strange though.  Otherwise I was pretty much right on.

 My quads were thoroughly destroyed at the end of this workout.  Actually, they were pretty messed up near the end of the extensions.  During the second set of extensions I realized that a bolt had almost worked its way out of my leg extension device.  It takes an allen wrench to work them so I went upstairs between the second and third sets to get one.  Going up was a little challenging, but I almost spilled coming down.  If it wasn't for the handrail, I would have.

 And I got to use my Manta for the first time!  If you've got the spare greenbacks ($45), I recommend that you get one.  No crushed traps and no broken capillaries.  Not only that, but I've leaned that you can slide the device forward or backward until you find your sweet spot.  I'll never do leg exercises without them again.


----------



## PreMier (May 2, 2005)

What do you do for work?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2005)

Great w/o buddy. Don't sweat the supine curls, as long as your going to failure your doing well. I usually drop off on that exercise as well. I'll have to check out the Ray, is it one size fits all? And nice squats


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What do you do for work?


 I'm a computer consultant. That pretty much means that I do anything computer related. I (non-inclusively) program (stand-alone and websites), I build computers and networks, I teach, and I'll fix just about any problem. I spent the last three weeks at a clients site rebuilding all of their computers and setting up their custom apps.

 "If you're not part of the solution, there's money to be had in prolonging the problem"


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o buddy. Don't sweat the supine curls, as long as your going to failure your doing well. I usually drop off on that exercise as well. I'll have to check out the Ray, is it one size fits all? And nice squats


 One size fits most. I remember one guy on IM complaining that the Manta at his gym was about right for a small woman. The one that I have would fit most guys. Looking at it, it almost looks like an open-front collar. Your back would have to be _very _thick for it not to fit you.

   Thanks for the props on the squats.

 Oh, and maybe you should change your sig to read "The Beast Siblings" because that "brother" on the left looks pretty hot.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2005)

Alright, where's your back picture?


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Looking good


 Thanks for the support gwcanton!  That's one of the things I really dig about the Online Journal section: it's all positive.


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Alright, where's your back picture?


 My back picture is some where in the future.  Right after I get it waxed.  Ugh.


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2005)

*05/04/2005*

Chest and Triceps

 Bench Press
 9 @ 140
 8 @ 140
 6 @ 140
 5 @ 140

 Incline Bench Press
 13 @ 100
 7   @ 100
 6   @ 100

 Flies
 20 @ 15
 25 @ 12

 Close-Grip Bench Press
 7 @ 110
 6 @ 110
 6 @ 110

 Standing Triceps Extension
 13 @ 40
 11 @ 40
 9   @ 40

 One-arm, Seated, Triceps Extension
 14 @ 10
 13 @ 10


 Again with the weird drop (on the Inclines).  I just don't get it.

 Except for the Inclines, I felt pretty good about this workout.  My chest and triceps are pumped to an almost painful degree and I feel delightfully wasted.

 Here's an non-sequitur for you: sweat.  I don't sweat very much during a workout.  I sometimes worry that I'm not working hard enough.  I remember a picture of Mudge (after a back workout) were he had sweated his light-gray shirt to very dark gray (all but the ends of the sleeves). I, however, don't sweat all that much.  Not even enough to discolor any part of the gray shirt that I usually wear during my workout.  Not even the armpits.  Maybe it's genetic...I don't know...


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2005)

*05/06/2005*

Back and Biceps

 Deadlifts
 9 @ 175
 9 @ 185
 8 @ 190
 6 @ 190

 Bent-over Rows
 13 @ 115
 11 @ 115
 10 @ 115

 Good-Mornings
 15 @ 65
 15 @ 65

 Standing Curls
 9 @ 50
 9 @ 50
 7 @ 55

 Hammer Curls
 13 @ 15
 12 @ 15
 11 @ 15

 All-in-all it was a good workout.  I feel pretty good...and by "good" I mean I'm in a world of pain...

 I delt-pec tie-in has been hurting since my Chest and Triceps day.  I don't think it's ever hurt for this long.  Anyone else have this problem?  I don't think anything is wrong though.

 Damn I feel good!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 7, 2005)

Nice w/o buddy. Yeah, I've had that pain for extended periods before. Just as long as it's not a "bad" pain


----------



## DOMS (May 7, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o buddy. Yeah, I've had that pain for extended periods before. Just as long as it's not a "bad" pain


 Thanks Rocco.  Yeah, I don't think it's a "bad" pain, but it pretty damn tender.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2005)

5/09/2005 - Shock Week - Traps and Delts


   Arnold Press / Military Press
   10 @ 25 / 8 @ 95
   9 @ 30  / 5 @ 95

   Standing Lateral Raise / Upright Row
   12 @ 10 / 10 @ 80
   10 @ 15 / 8 @ 80

   Seated, Face-down, Rear Lateral Raises (dropset)
   10 @ 20
   9  @ 15

   Bent-over Lateral Raise / T-Bar Row
   10 @ 20 / 10 @ 145
   9  @ 20 / 8   @ 145

   Bent-over Row / Shrugs
   10 @ 115 / 9  @ 190
   10 @ 110 / 5 @ 190 (my hands gave out)

   Yates Row (dropset)
   10 @ 125
   6  @ 125

   Shoot me...just...shoot me...

   This has to rate as my most intense workout.  The whole routine took about 40 minutes.

   On a side note, I spent the time listening to Lustra.


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Great w/o!  Well done!


----------



## PreMier (May 9, 2005)

I dont like Lustra very much.  Nice workout, and good that you dont use straps.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2005)

Great w/o buddy, so how do you like Shock  Is that w/o traps/delts AND back?


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2005)

Nice wo !


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Great w/o!  Well done!


 Thanks Pylon!


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont like Lustra very much.  Nice workout, and good that you dont use straps.


 Thanks!  

 You don't like Lustra?  Not even Destination Dancefloor?

 You're evil...


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o buddy, so how do you like Shock  Is that w/o traps/delts AND back?


 Thanks!

 Yeah, I know...I used some of my back exercises.  I just don't have enough options when working traps to fill a Shock day so I used a couple of back exercises.  If you, or anyone else, could recommend any I'd appreciate it.  I have a squats rack, T-Bar, E-Z bar, two dumbbells, an Olympic barbell, and an adjustable bench (with leg and preacher attachments).


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo !


 Thanks Gary!  It's a good thing I workout out a home because when I was done I left the weights right where they were.


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Thanks Gary! It's a good thing I workout out a home because when I was done I left the weights right where they were.


I thought i was the only one that did  that


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2005)

For Traps you could do upright rows- narrow grip
BB Shrug and DB Shrug of course
Behind back BB Shrug
Lean away DB Shrug, one arm at a time. That would be a good dropset


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> For Traps you could do upright rows- narrow grip
> BB Shrug and DB Shrug of course
> Behind back BB Shrug
> Lean away DB Shrug, one arm at a time. That would be a good dropset


 Thanks for the info Rocco!

 I was lead to believe that Behind the Back Shrugs were too hard on the rotator cuffs. Also, what are Lean Away Shrugs?


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2005)

5/10/2005 - Shock Week - Legs

 Leg Extension / Front Squat
 12 @ 100 / 11 @ 75
 11 @ 120 / 11 @ 85

 Good Mornings / Supine Curls
 12 @ 75 / 9 @ 90
 12 @ 95 / 7 @ 90

 Squats (dropset)
 10 @ 210
 8 @ 190

 I shot way too low today.  With the exception of the Supine Curls I could have done so much more.  Oh well, live and learn.

 Today's music was The Red Hot Chilli Peppers', Californication.  A damn fine album.

 Album...album...I'll take Anal Bum Covers for $800, Alex.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info Rocco!
> 
> I was lead to believe that Behind the Back Shrugs were too hard on the rotator cuffs. Also, what are Lean Away Shrugs?


I haven't heard that. I've heard that rolling your shoulders while doing shrugs are bad  My shoulders aren't the best but I've never felt any problem doing them behind the back.

Lean away shrugs- Grab a DB in your left hand. Stand with your right side close to something and grab onto it with your right hand and then lean out to the left while holding on with your right hand. That will put you on an angle...shrug from there. Rissole had me try those and I really liked them!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> 5/10/2005 - Shock Week - Legs
> 
> Leg Extension / Front Squat
> 12 @ 100 / 11 @ 75
> ...


Nice leg w/o buddy! I wish I could squat 210 at the end of my leg w/o  As far as the weights go, you know better for next time!


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> 5/10/2005 - Shock Week - Legs
> 
> Leg Extension / Front Squat
> 12 @ 100 / 11 @ 75
> ...


That was short and sweet  

Squats for dropsets


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I haven't heard that. I've heard that rolling your shoulders while doing shrugs are bad  My shoulders aren't the best but I've never felt any problem doing them behind the back.
> 
> Lean away shrugs- Grab a DB in your left hand. Stand with your right side close to something and grab onto it with your right hand and then lean out to the left while holding on with your right hand. That will put you on an angle...shrug from there. Rissole had me try those and I really liked them!


 Thanks yet again!  I'll give them all a try. w00t! Something new!


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nice leg w/o buddy! I wish I could squat 210 at the end of my leg w/o  As far as the weights go, you know better for next time!


 I'll trade you, my weights for your bodyfat...


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> That was short and sweet
> 
> Squats for dropsets


 The squats were only two sets. I used to do dropsets of squats (12 @ 195, 12 @ 175, 12 @ 155, and 12 @ 135). I did them at the end of my workouts because after I was done I'd hit the floor and not move for 10 to 15 minutes. You know how they have that cake named '_Better Than Sex'_, well, I think they should name a dropset of squats '_I Think I'm Going To Die'_.


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2005)




----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2005)

5/23/2005 - Power Week - Back & Bis

  T-Bar  
  6 @ 165
  6 @ 170
  6 @ 175
  5 @ 175

  Bent-over Rows
  6 @ 145
  6 @ 150
  6 @ 150

  Yates Rows
  6 @ 150
  6 @ 155

  Standing Curls
  6 @ 60
  6 @ 60
  5 @ 65

  Alternating DB Curls
  6 @ 25
  6 @ 25
  6 @ 30

  Hammer Curls
  5 @ 25  - I shot a little high here
  6 @ 20  - So I dropped to stay in the 4 - 6 rep range


  I'M ON *FIRE!!!*

  Damn that was a great workout.  I was worried that the last two weeks would take something off my workouts.  WRONG!

  Maybe Mentzer was on to something...

 I've been ill the last two weeks. I had some sort of stomach flu. I had a hard time hanging on my nutrients. I felt so crappy, not only did I not workout, but I didn't do much of anything. I even missed a day of work. As a work-o-holic, that sort of thing freeks me out. On the upside, I'm eating cleaner than ever before. The slightest bit of grease or sugar did horrible things to me, so I went clean. Diet has always been the week link in my training. Sad but true.

  Today I listened to Queen's Greatest Hits. Phenomenal song, after phenomenal song.  I miss Freddy.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 24, 2005)

Great w/o and sorry you've been sick. Nice to have you back! I haven't heard Queen's Greatest hits, I'll have to pick it up.


----------



## DOMS (May 24, 2005)

Thanks Rocco.

 Queen was one of the greatest bands ever and the Greatest Hits album has some of their greastest songs. It's well worth the purchase price. One of my favorite songs is Killer Queen.

  Oh, and nice Post of the Beast


----------



## DOMS (May 25, 2005)

5/25/2005 - Power Week - Trap & Delts

 Shrugs
 6 @ 205
 6 @ 210
 4 @ 215
 0 @ 215 (my hands failed)

 Bent-over Lateral Raises
 6 @ 25
 6 @ 30
 5 @ 30

 Face-down DB Rows
 6 @ 25
 6 @ 30

 Military Press
 6 @ 105
 6 @ 105
 6 @ 110
 5 @ 115

 Upright Rows
 6 @ 90
 6 @ 95
 6 @ 100

 Arnold Press
 6 @ 25
 6 @ 30

 Again, I came on stronger than I did before my two weeks off.  My hands did fail on my last set of shrugs.  I'm thinking about going back to the straps.

 Today's music was Californication by the Red Hot Chili Peppers.


----------



## DOMS (May 30, 2005)

5/30/2005  - Power Week - Chest & Triceps

 Bench Press
 6 @ 155
 6 @ 155
 5 @ 155
 4 @ 155

 Incline Press
 3 @ 135
 3 @ 135
 3 @ 135

 Flies
 6 @ 25
 6 @ 30

 Close Grip Press
 6 @ 135
 5 @ 135
 4 @ 135

 Skullcrushers
 6 @ 50
 6 @ 55
 6 @55

 Standing Triceps Extension
 6 @ 55
 6 @ 60

 Unlike everything else, not only did my Chest exercises not improve, they were off by 5 pounds.  I have to wonder if it isn't somehow psychological.

 Today's music was Alanis' _Jagged Little Pill_.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2005)

Hey there buddy. Don't sweat the chest, it coulda been lack of sleep, psychological, routine off a bit etc... Could be a bunch of things. Still great 2 w/o's. Question though, why did you do shrugs and lateral raises before you did Military press?


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey there buddy. Don't sweat the chest, it coulda been lack of sleep, psychological, routine off a bit etc... Could be a bunch of things. Still great 2 w/o's. Question though, why did you do shrugs and lateral raises before you did Military press?


 Just trying to change it up. Next power week Military Presses will come first. I workout at home so I don't have a lot of options. One of the ways I can change things is to rotate the order of the exercises.

 As for my problems with chest routine, I think I may know what it is. If you place the palm of your left hand on the back of your head it makes a indent in the middle of your deltoid muscles. It's right there that I feel a decent amount of pain. The pain is not excruciating, but is a bit painful. I think I may have tweaked something. My right shoulder is just fine though.


----------

